# Vivarium locks??



## pumpkinbob (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,

I am needing something more substantial than rubber wedges to lock my vivs and was looking at the metal slider style locks. I've seen plenty online ranging from 2-10 pound.

Are they all about the same in terms of quality? I don't want to buy cheap ones if they're rubbish.

Can anyone recommend a cheap/decent one?

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

pumpkinbob said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am needing something more substantial than rubber wedges to lock my vivs and was looking at the metal slider style locks. I've seen plenty online ranging from 2-10 pound.
> 
> ...


We use ProRep 100mm ones in our reptile centre with no problems at all.

Hope this helps


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Think all mine are ProRep too, probably as I bought them all from SPS.

I did buy one on eBay last year, and found that it was too bulky to fit the space between the glass doors, I forget the brand now but it wasn't the bargain it appeared to be!


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

Graham said:


> Think all mine are ProRep too, probably as I bought them all from SPS.
> 
> I did buy one on eBay last year, and found that it was too bulky to fit the space between the glass doors, I forget the brand now but it wasn't the bargain it appeared to be!


All mine are prorep aswell, I also ordered what I thought was a bargain from ebay, and it was really stiff and too bulky to fit inbetween the glass. I had to flatten it out with pliers but then when the lock went on the metal bit stuck out loads. I ended up replacing it.

Also, if you get prorep 'same key', you can use one key for all your vivs.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I use two types.

The JBL mag lock which has a magnetic release device, very quick and secure.

I also use the reptimate combination lock, this is very similar to the standard cabinet locks already mentioned but use a three wheel comination instead of a key.very nifty and easy to use I find.

John


----------



## Andy1987 (Mar 23, 2011)

We use these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Reptipet-Sl...R9A4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335010344&sr=8-1

Cheap, cheerful and do the job


----------



## pumpkinbob (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi all, 

Thanks for the replies. I bought a couple online last night along with some new lucky reptile digital thermometers

I got;
2x pro rep viv locks,100mm same key.
3x lucky reptile digital deluxe thermometers
And a big jar of bug gel
£30.00 delivered which I thought was quite good
Hopefully they're good!

The rubber wedges are great for keeping the snakes in but not keeping the kids out!

Thanks again,

Rob


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> I use two types.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also use this type of lock. . .and have done for perhaps 18 mths. . .with no problems. . very secure and convenient. . .keys as a back up(and re-set the combination). . .but the keyless operation is perfect when there are children about:2thumb:


----------



## Sibro7 (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm after a keyless lock for my viv, I don't want to have to use a key every time I want to go into my snakes viv. Is there anything out there that just has a handle instead of a lock?


----------

